# fence height



## jimbo4845 (Jan 19, 2018)

I am building a chain link fence for my 80# pit bull terrier. How high should the fence be?


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

jimbo4845 said:


> I am building a chain link fence for my 80# pit bull terrier. How high should the fence be?


 more then 6 foot and straight enough that he can't scale it

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Regardless of height understand that pits are notoriously good at escaping. Chain link is easy to scale. Just something to keep in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

A friend of mine had 2 6 foot wood fences attached on top of each other, yeah I just watched a video of a pit scaling 12 foot chain link haha

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Run a hot wire around it, top and bottom, and he'll learn to leave well enough alone. You can also design a roller bar of wire and PVC pipe, that will prevent escapes. But I would say with a bully breed, Wood Stockade fences with an interior reinforcement of wire fencing is the best set up. That way, prying eyes are kept away.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Indie makes another great point about the bottom. The terrier in these dogs can make them diggers. Every time the DD escaped as young pups (when they were small enough) they went under our fence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I must be lucky. I have 4' chain link fence in my backyard and my 2 have no interest in escaping. There are kids who walk behind the fence all the time and my 2 just bark at them.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

They never do, until they do....


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Both Rhodie and Jerzi will dig under a fence no biggie. I am reinforcing the dog yard, and the hot wire will be the first thing I add.


----------



## dogboyinfo (Jan 24, 2018)

Chain link is not a good choice. I have had a dog willing to chew through a fence to get to a female he wanted, the one mistake I made in years of keeping dogs. If you are looking for specific containment with a human eye watching the entire time. A proper chain and a proper collar are best and about 99% to work with no issues. Chain link will fail soon as you have a situation that dog wants himself to be involved in, there is no chain link tall enough out there to keep a dog out that wants to be out. If there is a will, there is a way....remember we are talking pit bull dogs. The other alternative to a chain link is weld panels for kennels. These are true ways of containment for dogs like this with fencing concerned. This is my two cents, means nothing but if you feel in your heart there is a chance of it....................there will be that accident coming in the future. If you need any help, I would glad to talk options with you. Dogboy


----------

